# New wild friend - wing trauma HELP



## Blasfemme (Dec 20, 2012)

I have a pigeon with either a dislocated or broken wing. He was displaying some serious shock when I found him in a friend's yard, but appears to be through it. He isn't outrageously afraid of me, but that may still be the shock wearing off. Right now I have him in a dark box with cloth in the bottom to keep him calm, but know this won't last long.
I would like to help him, but I know we can't afford more than the _tiniest_ of vet bills at the moment because we just closed on our house last night.
I have a small amount of training in how to deal with it, but not enough that I feel comfortable approaching this without at least the advice you may have to offer. Ideally I would like to find someone that will treat the wing and let me take care of him from there, but I understand that may not happen. I've already been told by a couple vets that he is vermin anyways .
I won't put him down... he's already behaving more normally.

Additionally, I am at my in-laws, who I doubt will allow him in the house, but I can put him in the garage where it's warmer and take him to our new house tomorrow when the snow stops. I don't have a cage either... but I have a back porch he can stay on.
Honestly, I wouldn't be opposed to keeping him long term or permanently if necessary, I miss having pigeons... What do you recommend? Are there any keepers in Des Moines that can help us?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hopefully you get a reply. The forums slow a bit over the holiday as a lot of folks are understandbly busy right now. So you had pigeons before?? In that case you are probalby more than qualified to take care of this guy/girl. Congrats on your new home by the way......that is a great feeling! I personally don't know how to best deal with broken wings. I don't know that they normally heal in such a way that a bird can fly again normally........so sounds like you may have a new pet to go with your new house. What are the actual symptoms? Do you know for sure if the wing is broken?? I would imagine the bird should be kept as quiet as possible for a bit while it heals but hopefully someone with experience will help you there. No injuries that would require antibiotics? You may be able to pick up a large cage or dog crate from craigslist or a local garage sale. Keep an eye out.


----------

